# REC Candied Meatballs TNT



## jkath (Apr 22, 2005)

_*If you want a super quick appetizer or pot luck sampling, here's the one!*_ 

*Using either frozen (then thawed/baked) meatballs or mini kielbasa, you can whip up this treat in no time!* 

__

_*Candied Meatballs* _

_*1 12-oz. jar "homade"brand chili sauce *_
_*12-oz. grape jelly*_
_*1 tbs. lemon juice*_
_*1 tbs. + 1 tsp. brown sugar *_


_*Combine ingredients in saucepan and heat.*_
_*Add 25-30 cocktail size, cooked meatballs or mini-kielbasas and simmer for 20 minutes. *_

*This is equally as good (and easy) to make in a large amount in a crock pot. I especially like that I can mix up a large quantity of the sauce, throw in a package of still frozen meatballs, and let it cook for a few hours without any hassle.*


----------



## Vegas Girl (May 17, 2005)

Thanks - I think I'll try that for the graduation party!


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 20, 2005)

jkath, I have always wanted to try this recipe, but never have.  I will add it to my list of appetizers to make.  Thanks for posting the recipe.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 20, 2005)

sierra,
my kids love this recipe only they use cut up Hebrew National hot dogs in it...It's gone in a wink  
kadesma


----------

